# 1500 amp service conductors



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Check your switch gear submittal to see what the line side lugs will allow in size and number of conductors. 

1500 amp is an odd ball service size. Usually it is 1000, 1200, 1600, 2000.

Assuming: That this is a 1500 amp service and there is sufficient lug space and you are using aluminum- 

Five runs of 500 kcmil per phase would give you a 1550 circuit ampacity rating.

or

Four runs of 750 kcmil per phase would give you a 1540 circuit ampacity.

or

Four runs of 700 kcmil per phase would give you a 1500 circuit ampacity.
(700 kcmil is not a common wire size.)


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Advelectric said:


> I am in the process of starting a project that requires a 1500 amp 3 phase 480 volt service. Any advise on service conductors sizing And quantity for underground service. What option is going to work best. I would prefer to stay with 500 mcm or smaller for conductor size and is 4 runs of 500 sufficient to feed 1500 amp main breaker panel.


Unless this is a design/build project you would normally have engineered design.

Pete


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

There's a ton of ways to skin this cat. Like varmit said- check your gear specs. You might be limited by what your lugs will allow


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

like the others said, normally the one line shows the service feeder sizing. Sometimes if you want to change you need approval. In any case, if you change it, like the others said, make sure when you send the plans to your equipment vendor for pricing you tell them what you are feeding it with so you have no issues.

that being said, 500 cu is good for 380, so 4 sets =1520 if that's what you are wanting, or 5 sets of 400 cu, or whatever. make sure to check the calculated load on the drawings, since you can't go next size up after 800a.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

ponyboy said:


> There's a ton of ways to skin this cat. Like varmit said- check your gear specs. You might be limited by what your lugs will allow


Exactly. Check lugs first, then figure out wire sizes and quantity.


----------



## 1.21gigawatts (Jun 22, 2013)

Im with varmit that you will be at either 1200, or 1600 for the switchboard. Its possible the adjustable breaker could be set at 1500 ?


----------

